# برنامج لتصميم خطوط أنابيب البترول



## عثمان عبد الحفيظ (9 سبتمبر 2007)

برنامج قمت بتصميمه باستخدام لغة visual basic .net يقوم بتصميم خطوط انابيب البترول حيث يقوم بتصميم أربعة أقطار ويتم اختيار الافضل منهم اقتصادياً . مرفق ملف لشرح كيفية استخدام البرنامج PDF وكذلك الجداول التي يتم اختيار الاقطار منها API 5L.
الرابط ادناه به البرنامج
http://www.4shared.com/file/23862005/9b47d45c/pipeline_design_program.html
والرابط ادناه به framework .net كبيئة عمل للبرنامج للاجهزة التي لا يوجد بها visual basic.net وهو ملف لا يتعدي حجمه الـ 24 ميغا .
http://www.4shared.com/file/23321974/2122b06f/dotnetfx.html

قمت بانزال هذا البرنامج للاستفادة من اراءكم النيرة فارجو ان تمدونا بها .


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (9 سبتمبر 2007)

الأخ عثمان عبد الحفيظ .

تحية طيبة .

فعلا انجاز رائع وتشكر عليه .

برنامج للأختيار الأمثل لأقطار الأنابيب المستخدمة لمختلف السوائل حين نقلها تماشيا مع المواصفات

المطلوبة والضروف المحددة لها .

جزاك الله خيرا .

نتطلع للمزيد من التصاميم والأبتكارات .


البغدادي


----------



## islam2a (10 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا على البرنامج
وجارى التحميل والتجربة


----------



## مهند الشيخلي (10 سبتمبر 2007)

ادخلك الله الجنه وايانا امين


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (10 سبتمبر 2007)

[/center][/IMG]





[/center][/IMG]


----------



## عثمان عبد الحفيظ (11 سبتمبر 2007)

أخي المتميز المهندس شكري اشكرك علي اهتمامك وردك الجميل واتمني ان اكون عند حسن ظنك, وهذا العمل كان لملتقانا الرائع الفضل فيه بعد الله سبحانه وتعالي.
الاخوان اسلام ومهند ومحمد اشكركم علي اهتمامكم .
ولتطلع الي المزيد من اراء واسئلة اخواني المهندسين حتي تعم الفائدة .


----------



## ahmed_eng3 (13 سبتمبر 2007)

shokraaaaaaaan 3la haza al parnamag al kyaaam wa ga3laho allah fy myzaaaan 7asssanatak


----------



## eng_hazem123 (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*مشكور أخي الكريم 
ألف ألف ألف شكر
جزيت ألف خير*

:56:


----------



## المناوب (14 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا يا اخي الكريم


----------



## احمد المصرى جدا (28 أكتوبر 2007)

كيف الدخول على هذا الموقع افيدونى افادكم الله


----------



## إسلام (29 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيكم أخي الكريم،
و أرجو أن يجزيك الله خيراً بهذا العمل.
و لعل لأن تخصص الماجستير الخاص بي قائم على خطوط الأنابيب، فأرجو أن أكون من ذوي الخبرة
فلي ملاحظات(قد تكون بناءه):
1-أرى أن هذا البرنامج لنقل البترول و ليس للتوزيع (transmittion line).
2- هل يمكنك ادخال منحنى طلمبات الضخ في حساب الـRunning cost و تغير الكفاءة مع تغير منحنى الـH-Q.
3- هل أدخلت في حسابك وجود محابس قد تتغير قيمتها؟
4- السؤال الأهم: هل يمكنك حساب أن يكون الخط في بادئه صغير و يكبر كلما بعُد عن المصدر، و حساب التصميم الأمثل من خلال ذلك؟
5- أنصحك باستخدام طريقة للـOptimization و أحبذ الـ Genetic Algorithm.

و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


----------



## casper_13_96 (30 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور اخى على المجهود الشاق 
و هل يمكن اعادة رفع الملفات مرة اخرى


----------



## عثمان عبد الحفيظ (30 أكتوبر 2007)

أخي الباشمهندس اسلام اشكرك علي هذه الملاحظات القيمة والتي كنت أنشدها ولدي بعض التعليقات علي ملاحظاتك البناءة :
1- يمكن ان يستخدم البرنامج في الخطوط التي تحتوي علي نقاط توزيع وخطوط متفرعة وسأقوم إنشاء الله بإرفاق ملف PDF يشرح الانابيب المتفرعة وحساباتها وكذلك كيفية استخدام البرنامج في تصميمها.
2- البرنامج (تحليلي) أي يعطي النتائج بصورة عامة ولا يدخل في التفاصيل الدقيقة في التصميم_ مثل تغير الكفاءة _وهو الاسلوب المتبع في المراحل الاولي من التصميم ولذلك يفترض أن المضخات تعمل في الكفاءة المثلي لللمضخات عامة وهي ما بين (75% _ 85 %) كما تتم المقارنة الاقتصادية عند السعة القصوي للخطوط كحالة تتساوي فيها المقارنة لكل الخطوط .
3- يتم تحديد عدد المحابس ومواضعها بعد التصميم الهيدروليكي لذلك من الصعب تحديد قيمتها بدقة ويتم أفتراض قيمة لها اعتماداً علي الخبرة حتي يتحدد الفقد الموضعي فيها والتحسيب لتغير قيمتها يتم في مرحلة متقدمة من التصميم .
4- مسألة تدرج خط الانابيب سواء بتقليل القطر أو تغيير نوع المعدن من منطقة الضخ الي منطقة التوزيع مسألة مهمة جداً في خطوط الانابيب لانها قد توفر أموال طائلة وهي نقطة مهمه سأتحسب لها في الاصدار القادم انشاء الله وأشكرك علي هذه الملاحظة القيمة .
5- أمثلة التصميم هي خلاصة التصميم ويجب ان تتم بصورة دقيقة . شكراً علي هذه الملاحظات والنصائح الغالية أخي إسلام .
أخي casper سأقوم بإعادة رفعها علي رابط اخر قريباً انشاء الله 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله .


----------



## البلال80 (30 أكتوبر 2007)

لو كانت كلمة شكراً تفي بعُشّرِ مجهودك لقلناها على إستحياء
جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## نورالبغداديه (31 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا أخي وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## وائل عبده (12 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا
ولكن كيف يتم التحميل
لا اعرف كيفية التحميل من هذا الموقع
ارجو منكم شرح طريقة التحميل


----------



## lion1550 (14 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور اخ عثمان
هل يمكن اعادة رفع الملفات مرة اخرى
لأن الملفات قد تم حذفها من الموقع


----------



## سمير باهبري (14 ديسمبر 2007)

الملفات انحذفت

ارجو رفعها على الرابيد شير

سمير


----------



## مصطفى سعد جابر (17 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## bolbolawy (17 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور و مستنيين المزيد


----------



## عثمان عبد الحفيظ (30 ديسمبر 2007)

اولاً احب ان اتقدم بالاعتذار لكل اعضاء المنتدي وللاخوة الذين طالبوني باعادة رفع الملفات مرة اخري بصورة خاصة عن الغياب في الفترة السابقة وذلك لظروف ضغط العمل ولكم العتبي حتي ترضوا
ثانياً اتقدم بالشكر والعرفان لكل الاعضاء والمشرفين بالملتقي الرائع علي مساعدتهم المقدرة لي في هذا العمل حتي نال بفضل الله جائزة أفضل مشروع في الهندسة الميكانيكية للعام 2007 من هيئة رعاية الابداع العلمي بالسودان.
وهذا البرنامج بمثابة الخلاصة للمشروع وقد قمت برفع الملفات مرة أخري واكرر اعتذاري مرة اخري علي التأخير 
*الرابط ادناه به البرنامج*
http://www.2shared.com/file/2658283/352e6550/pipeline_design_program.html
*والرابط ادناه به framework .net كبيئة عمل للبرنامج للاجهزة التي لا يوجد بها visual basic.net وهو ملف لا يتعدي حجمه الـ 24 ميغا *
http://www.2shared.com/file/2658281/db20047c/dotnetfx.html
*ملف شرح كيفية استخدام البرنامج وكذلك الجداول التي يتم اختيار الاقطار منها API 5L مرفقة في بداية المشاركة (الصفحة الاولي)*
*وتقبلوا تحياتي *​


----------



## محمدسعيدصديق (11 يناير 2008)

Dear Brother Abdel Hafeez, Many thanks for your kindly efforts, but this liks now does not work


----------



## alikhder (12 يناير 2008)

ولو انو اختصاصي يتبع تركيب شجرة الميلاد لابار النفط بس ممكن الاستفادة ومشكور


----------



## alikhder (12 يناير 2008)

ماقدرت احملها ياريت ترفعها بموقع تاني


----------



## tamereng78 (15 يناير 2008)

والله 
جزاك الله خير الجزاء 
وشكرا على هذا الجهد الطيب المبارك
وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمد شمبول (9 أبريل 2009)

شكرا كتيييير يا أستاذ عثمان


----------



## hussam yusuf (10 أبريل 2009)

The file link that you requested is not valid.
please upload it again


----------



## اسامة القاسى (10 أبريل 2009)

مشكور جدا على البرنامج الرائع


----------



## حسن الأديب (11 أبريل 2009)

*شكرا على البرنامج
وجارى التحميل والتجربة*​


----------



## علاء عبد الونيس (11 أبريل 2009)

Allah bless you, nice program and nice effort


----------



## دويشية (11 أبريل 2009)

شكرا ياخي ، و لكن لم استطع ان احمل البرنامج يقول انه غير موجود ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, كيف الحل؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Eng.Ah.m (28 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Badran Mohammed (28 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا ياخي ، و لكن لم استطع ان احمل البرنامج يقول انه غير موجود


----------



## gamecenter (28 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
الملف غير موجود
نرجو اعادة الرفع
ما قصة هذا الملف لماذا تم حذفه للمرة الثانية ؟؟؟
وشكرا مقدما للمجهود الاكثر من رائع


----------



## عمر سرالختم عمر (29 ديسمبر 2009)

الاخ المهندس عثمان لك التحية اشكرك جزير الشكر علي هذا البرنامج الجميل جدا واتمني ظهور اشياء اخري
ارجو منك لو تكرمت بارسال كتب او برامج اخري في هذا المجال بالضبط


----------



## عثمان عبد الحفيظ (12 يناير 2010)

اسف للتأخير ومشكورين شباب علي المرور
البرنامج علي رابط اخر
http://rapidshare.com/files/333915670/pipeline_design_program.rar.html


----------



## eng_mohamed raafat (12 يناير 2010)

فكر جميل منك بس الروابط مش شغالة
حتى الاخير مش شغال


----------



## عثمان عبد الحفيظ (15 يناير 2010)

عمر سرالختم عمر قال:


> الاخ المهندس عثمان لك التحية اشكرك جزير الشكر علي هذا البرنامج الجميل جدا واتمني ظهور اشياء اخري
> ارجو منك لو تكرمت بارسال كتب او برامج اخري في هذا المجال بالضبط



مشكور عمر علي المرور وان شاء الله ساقوم بادراج بعض الكتب والبرامج التي تساعد في تصميم خطوط الانابيب 

وللاخوان الذين يجدون مشكلة في تحميل البرنامج هذا رابط اخر

http://www.2shared.com/file/10691437/4ce50a5e/pipeline_design_program.html


----------



## السندباد المساحي (15 يناير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## said said (18 يناير 2010)

شكرا اخي على المواضيع


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (18 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hhhkhalil (20 يناير 2010)

thanks


----------



## Eng.Ah.m (9 فبراير 2010)

ألف شكر وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hassanaki (1 مارس 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## anas81285 (1 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## خالد كنان (4 مارس 2010)

أخي باشمهندس عثمان أشكرك جزيل الشكر علي هذا المجهود الرائع جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
 أخوك في الله خالد كنان (الإسلامية)


----------



## المهندس.عبدالله (12 مارس 2011)

thanks


----------



## mujahid21eng (13 مارس 2011)

مشكور أخي الكريم علي الانجاز ومزيدا من التقدم وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك .حاولت احمل البرنامج فلم انجح ياريت تشرحلى طريقة التحميل .مع خاص الود والتقدير.


----------



## yassen kassar (18 مارس 2011)

*حتى الاخير مش شغال*


----------



## المهندس علي الطائي (19 مارس 2011)

مشكور اخ عثمان على مجهودك الطيب ونتمنى ان تعم الفائدة والى المزيد انشالله


----------



## المهندس علي الطائي (19 مارس 2011)

اخي العزيز عثمان 
الرابط يقول ان نفاذيته منتهية الصلاحية ارجو استخدام طريقة اخرى لتحميل للفائدة وحاجتنا الماسة اليه مع جزيل الشكر وبالسرعة الممكنة


----------



## دكتورأحمدزكي (7 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكور اخي بشدة بس بليز تنزل الرابط تاني عشان اللي نزلته مش موجود عليه الملف
ألف شكر


----------



## حمزة الشمري (19 نوفمبر 2012)

الاخ العزيز جزاك الله خيرا لكن الملف غير موجود يرجى اعادة التحميل لطفا


----------



## AlaaRamzie (6 مايو 2013)

الرجاء تحميل البرنامج مرة اخرى


----------



## ahmed abd-elhafeez (13 مايو 2013)

ياريت ترفع اللينك تاني ياهندسه .. لو مش هنعطل وقتك


----------

